# Sneezing bouts



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a young buck who got very excited when he noticed the scent of some young does on my dressing gown. He started having a major sneezing bout, dashing around, sniffing all over me, sneezing every couple of seconds. I was worried that he was ill. But when I put him back in the cage and he had calmed down, the sneezing stopped.

So my question is: can over-excitement (in a good sense i.e. happy excitement) in a mouse bring on a sneezing episode?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes. I would not be concerned regarding the sneezing. The smell of ammonia and new urine must have shocked him.


----------

